# PARA DRESSAGE SQUAD ANNOUNCED



## philamena (9 July 2012)

http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/ne...elected-for-equestrian-team-for-paralympicsgb



The athletes selected are:

Grade Ia  Sophie Christiansen: Maidenhead, Berkshire (Born: Ascot)riding her own Janeiro 6
Grade Ib  Lee Pearson: Staffordshire (Born: Stoke on Trent) riding Mr & Mrs D Pearson, Gillian Chinn and his own Gentleman 
Grade II  Natasha Baker: Uxbridge, Middlesex (Born: Hammersmith, London) riding Mr C Landolt, Mr & Mrs P Baker and Mrs D Alders Cabral
Grade III  Deborah Criddle: Taunton, Somerset riding The Lady Joseph Trusts LJT Akilles
Grade IV  Sophie Wells: Newark, Nottinghamshire (Born: Lincoln) riding Dr Jackie Walkers Pinocchio

Anne Dunham has been named as first reserve with Mrs Sally Anne Browns Teddy. Lee Pearson and Sophie Wells are both selected with direct reserve horses - Lee on Zion and Sophie with Valerius. The team, consisting of four riders from those named above, will be announced at a later date.


----------



## eahotson (10 July 2012)

It will be a very strong team.


----------



## philamena (10 July 2012)

Looks great doesn't it! Super chuffed for Deb, forming that partnership with Akilles so quickly. Ooh exciting, glad I've got tickets


----------



## eahotson (10 July 2012)

Yes and v good horses.Anne Dunham has a new one.Possibly next Olympics?If I was going to come and see anything it would be the paras.


----------



## atlantis (11 July 2012)

Really looking forward to going now. Looks a strong team!!


----------

